# More herping pics Melbourne



## cheekabee (Feb 1, 2013)

Just a few more Melbourne herping pics from these summer holidays which are unfortunately over and which went way to quick. Can't complain though as I had a good time.

Lizards 



Weasel Skink(Saproscincus mustelinus) with eggs, in shared laying site by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Delicate skink(Lampropholis delicata) with eggs by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Delicate(Lampropholis delicata) skink eggs by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Blotched Blue-tongue(Tiliqua nigrolutea) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Blotched Blue-tongue(Tiliqua nigrolutea) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



McCoy's Skink(Nannoscincus maccoyi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



McCoy's Skink(Nannoscincus maccoyi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



McCoy's Skink(Nannoscincus maccoyi) eggs by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Swamp Skink(Lissolepis coventryi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr
Frogs



Growing grass frog(Litoria raniformis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Southern Brown Tree Frog(Litoria ewingi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Common Froglet(Crinia signifera) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr
Turtles



Eastern long neck turtle(Chelodina longicollis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern long neck turtle(Chelodina longicollis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr
Snakes



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Small eyed snake(Cryptophis nigrescens) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Small eyed snake(Cryptophis nigrescens) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Stunning mate!!

ps. ima gonna ring yous tonight!


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks man heres a couple more



Stripped legless lizard(Delma Impar) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr




Spotted Marsh frog(Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

Heres a pic where you can really see the difference between a mall whip snake and a female whip snake that are usually found in pairs or groups in the cooler months.





Little whip snake(Suta flagellum) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 1, 2013)

have a question???? did you just happen to stumble across a lizard curled around its eggs like that???? thats the worst hiding place ever

- - - Updated - - -

and 2 little whip snakes out in the day light like that together.....i love how people get up people about handling reptiles and stuff like that but then everyone posts pics like this. i'd say the only ones which havent been staged or handled are the EB, frogs and turtles, the reast have been found hiding under rocks,logs or poked to make them roll over


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 2, 2013)

Mate im not going to say if I handled any if those reptiles. But whats wrong with handling/positioning reptiles, how do you think the pictures in your field book are taken, how do think all the reptiles have been classified, they all have been handled and studied very carefully, their scales have been counted, and handling/positioning reptiles has enable us to identify reptiles almost 100% and this has saved lives when it comes to identifying snakes that have bitten people e.c.t. And mate how do you think all the pictures in the herping threads that you comment positively too have been taken. And mate do I "get up about handling reptiles and stuff like that"


----------



## eipper (Feb 2, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> have a question???? did you just happen to stumble across a lizard curled around its eggs like that???? thats the worst hiding place ever
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and 2 little whip snakes out in the day light like that together.....i love how people get up people about handling reptiles and stuff like that but then everyone posts pics like this. i'd say the only ones which havent been staged or handled are the EB, frogs and turtles, the reast have been found hiding under rocks,logs or poked to make them roll over



Glasshouses.....I removed an eastern brown from my shed etc......and yet you state you did not have a license to do that....


----------



## saratoga (Feb 2, 2013)

If most reptile photography wasn't staged then perhaps 90% (an "educamated" guess) of the reptile/amphibian photos around wouldn't exist and we would have no photographic record of a vast number of species.


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 2, 2013)

Not having a go at anyone. People on this forum go on about people handling wild animals in particular wild vens and how illegal it is and how it some how gives the hobby a bad image but then they are ok with it if it for a pretty photo. I personally don't have a problem with people doing it I did it myself for years as a kid growing up in the bush. I caught and held my first eastern brown at 13 and probably caught hundreds after that and will still do it to remove one from my house yard as there is no snake catcher within 150km from my house till my paper work comes through.


----------



## vicherps (Feb 2, 2013)

Impressive pictures/finds well done mate.


----------



## eipper (Feb 3, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> Not having a go at anyone. People on this forum go on about people handling wild animals in particular wild vens and how illegal it is and how it some how gives the hobby a bad image but then they are ok with it if it for a pretty photo. I personally don't have a problem with people doing it I did it myself for years as a kid growing up in the bush. I caught and held my first eastern brown at 13 and probably caught hundreds after that and will still do it to remove one from my house yard as there is no snake catcher within 150km from my house till my paper work comes through.



I dunno about that....."i love how people get up people about handling reptiles and stuff like that but then everyone posts pics like this.".....sounds like a dig to me. Just to be clear, law aside, I see no harm in handling reptiles/amphibians to get a photo and an id, as long as its done ethically. The same goes for someone hypothetically removing a brown from their shed as long as they know what the are doing. Sparks and Wildfire watch these boards with keen interest, don't give them food for their fires

CHeers,
Scott


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 3, 2013)

eipper said:


> don't give them food for their fires



unless its marshmallows!
mmmm toasted marshmallows


----------



## Lachie3112 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not against handling of wildlife, but I think you should have a reason for doing it. i.e people removing snakes from their yard, frogs in toilets etc.
In my opinion, if your not actually studying the animal for research then you shouldn't handle it to make a pretty photo. When people put together field guides about reptiles, they probably have to stage a few because otherwise they would be too hard to photograph naturally, in that case it's fine because you are creating a book for correct identification of species. However, I don't think amateur photographers should go around disturbing the wildlife just for a good photo. 

Take only photos, leave only footprints.


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 3, 2013)

Lachie3112 said:


> I'm not against handling of wildlife, but I think you should have a reason for doing it. i.e people removing snakes from their yard, frogs in toilets etc.
> In my opinion, if your not actually studying the animal for research then you shouldn't handle it to make a pretty photo. When people put together field guides about reptiles, they probably have to stage a few because otherwise they would be too hard to photograph naturally, in that case it's fine because you are creating a book for correct identification of species. However, I don't think amateur photographers should go around disturbing the wildlife just for a good photo.
> 
> Take only photos, leave only footprints.


Mate how do you think the herpetologists of today and the people who make field guides started off? they started off as amateurs, spending their spare time as kids lifting rocks in search for reptiles, they handled them, probably took photos, and how do you think snake catchers started off as kids, they probably spent thier time out catching reptiles, they probably caught their first snake as a kid they didn't do any snake handling course ect. Mate if you want dedicated environmentalists, conservationist, people who care about reptiles and mate if you want to see wild reptiles in the future you probably should be encouraging amateurs that spend their spare time outside looking/studying for reptiles and discourage the many negative stuff most teenagers do in thier spare time.


----------



## Lachie3112 (Feb 3, 2013)

cheekabee said:


> Mate how do you think the herpetologists of today and the people who make field guides started off? they started off as amateurs, spending their spare time as kids lifting rocks in search for reptiles, they handled them, probably took photos, and how do you think snake catchers started off as kids, they probably spent thier time out catching reptiles, they probably caught their first snake as a kid they didn't do any snake handling course ect. Mate if you want dedicated environmentalists, conservationist, people who care about reptiles and mate if you want to see wild reptiles in the future you probably should be encouraging amateurs that spend their spare time outside looking/studying for reptiles and discourage the many negative stuff most teenagers do in thier spare time.



I'm not having a go at anyone if that's what you think. I'm not against handling of wildlife either, I just prefer watching it instead of touching it. 
Amateurs have to start somewhere, its a fact. But do I think it should be by putting two snakes next to each other? No. Turning over rocks and logs to find the animals in my opinion is fine, just as long as you put the log/rock back and don't move the animal. I see no harm in doing it as long as it is done ethically, just like eipper said.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lachie3112 said:


> . But do I think it should be by putting two snakes next to each other? No. Turning over rocks and logs to find the animals in my opinion is fine, just as long as you put the log/rock back and don't move the animal. I see no harm in doing it as long as it is done ethically, just like eipper said.



Well if you knew more about little whip snakes you would know you can find multiple specimens under one rock/tin. Infact i found 4 together once.

I think some people really need to get out into the field to have the experience and fun it is before they start judging others. Loosen up


----------

